# Signature Pen Supply



## Johnturner (Jul 20, 2017)

I had an oppurtunity to order some items from this outfit. Super quick shipping, e-mails every step of the way (even telling you it has been delivered) Everything as promised (even with a few pieces of candy).
Great Company, Just saying!

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 20, 2017)

Agree, just up the road from me and seem to really do right. Forgot to order bushings and they rushed me an order. And the candy ain't bad either!


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 20, 2017)

Do they have a link?


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 20, 2017)

I have no connection with them and for information only - www.signaturepensupply.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 20, 2017)

Put a tear in my eye!

From one of the Owners "Really like the guys on wood bater forum. They have all been really great guys to deal with."

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 20, 2017)

Met them in person at one of the pen turners gatherings...really nice people, good prices, good products and great customer service.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 20, 2017)

Have to give them a try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried the vertical casting set up they have?

https://www.signaturepensupply.com/collections/cast-right-vertical-casting-system


----------



## Tankerbarr (Jul 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Has anyone tried the vertical casting set up they have?
> 
> https://www.signaturepensupply.com/collections/cast-right-vertical-casting-system




I have used it. It's not very good for using with alumilite. Have not tried epoxy or PR with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 25, 2017)

Great supplier!

Les


----------

